# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eminem

## Davius

Siç e dini Eminem eshte nga Detroit, nje nder qytetet me me shume shqiptare dhe me komunitetin me te forte shqiptar ne Amerike. Fjala eshte se Eminem ka publikuar nje kenge e cila titullohet "My Albanian Brother" apo "My Albanian Friend".

Ky eshte thashethemi me i fundit nga shqiptaret e Miçiganit, ku gjithashtu thuhet se kenga mund te perfshihet ne albumin e ardhshem te Eminem dhe te behet edhe video. Tregojne se behet fjale per nje djale shqiptare qe ka pas punuar pjatalares me Eminem diku ne vitet 1996-'98 ne restorantin "Gilbert's Lodge" ne St.Claire Shore te Miçiganit.


C'na thoni ju te USA-s per kete gje...

*Burimi: Gazeta "FAKTI"*

----------


## viganv

Nese eshte e vertete do te ishte vertete nje ndodhi e madhe

----------


## Eraaa

E vertet eshte 100%, dhe cuni shqiptar me te cilin punoi Eminem si dishwasher eshte nga Korca!

----------


## miri

> E vertet eshte 100%, dhe cuni shqiptar me te cilin punoi Eminem si dishwasher eshte nga Korca!


Avash mi se "pjatalares" paska qene si bertet sikur ka qene president i Amerikes lol

PS.  Persa i perket kenges mund ta beje dicka te tille ngaqe edhe ne nje kenge tjeter e permend Shqiperine vetem si emer me te cilen kenge don te tregoje se nuk eshte rracist nga akuzimet qe i jane bere nga Ja Rule, Benzino e ca te tjere....

----------


## dodoni

Shume mire, Bravo Eminem

Une kam degjuar nga miq te mi ne Detroit qe Eminem shoqerohet shume me shqiptaret atje. Keshtu qe, e kam pritur nje kenge te tille nga ai. 

Ne Detroit, sipas te dhenave jozyrtare ka mbi 100 mije shqiptare, dhe pjesa me e madhe jane nga trojet shqiptare ne Mal te Zi si Tivari, Ulqini, Kraja, Plava, Gucia etj. por natyrisht qe ka edhe nga te gjitha trojet tjera shqiptare si Kosova, Shqiperia, Maqedonia etj.  Kjo pak rendesi ka, me rendesi eshte qe jane shqiptare te gjithe, dhe shume aktiv ne jeten shoqerore duke perfaqesuar si eshte me se miri kombin tone ne kete konglomerat kombesh te quajtur Amerike. 

Bravo Eminemit per kete kenge, me te vertet meriton nje falenderim nga ana jone

Tu-tung

----------


## angeldust

Sa per Eminemin pune e madhe fort. Pjesa derrmuese e popullsise prape s'do ta kete idene se kush eshte dhe nga bie Shqiperia... edhe pas kenges, ma merr mendja. Kushedi thote ne nje vend nje fjale "Albania" ai dhe ndonje naivo-entuziast ja ka mare per kapital.  :ngerdheshje:  
Por s'di ne fakt, s'di... dhe as qe po me rreh fare tek Eminemi.

----------


## nursezi

> Siç e dini Eminem eshte nga Detroit, nje nder qytetet me me shume shqiptare dhe me komunitetin me te forte shqiptar ne Amerike. Fjala eshte se Eminem ka publikuar nje kenge e cila titullohet "My Albanian Brother" apo "My Albanian Friend".
> 
> Ky eshte thashethemi me i fundit nga shqiptaret e Miçiganit, ku gjithashtu thuhet se kenga mund te perfshihet ne albumin e ardhshem te Eminem dhe te behet edhe video. Tregojne se behet fjale per nje djale shqiptare qe ka pas punuar pjatalares me Eminem diku ne vitet 1996-'98 ne restorantin "Gilbert's Lodge" ne St.Claire Shore te Miçiganit.
> 
> 
> C'na thoni ju te USA-s per kete gje...
> 
> *Burimi: Gazeta "FAKTI"*


E forte qe burimi eshte gazeta "fakti"...lol. Paskena bo emer edhe andej...It's rough in the mean streets of michigan  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ermelita

> Budallait i falet,  thote populli.
> 
> Sa per Eminemin pune e madhe fort. Pjesa derrmuese e popullsise prape s'do ta kete idene se kush eshte dhe nga bie Shqiperia... edhe pas kenges, ma merr mendja. Kushedi thote ne nje vend nje fjale "Albania" ai dhe ndonje naivo-entuziast ja ka mare per kapital.  
> Por s'di ne fakt, s'di... dhe as qe po me rreh fare tek Eminemi.


 Angeldust ,  E ke gabim kur thua se edhe nese kenga e tij publikohet edhe me video , Albania nuk do te popularizohet , eshte krejtesisht e pavertete kjo  per mendimin tim  dhe nje nga naivo-pesimistet me duket se qenke ti ?!
 Besoj qe ke idene se  spotet  dhe kenget e Eminemit transmetohen ne kanalet me te frekuentuara boterore  dhe ne qofte se 30 % e njerezve qe nuk e kane njohur me heret Shqiperine , e mesojne se cili eshte ky vend , pra Shqiperia , atehere mjafton .

----------


## ledio

I lumte Eminemit.
E di ndonjeri ku mund ta degjojme kengen?

----------


## Hyllien

Tani qe na paska kenduar dhe Eminemi e hodhi lumin Shqiperia. 
Pse nuk e shpallim Hero Kombetar dhe ti vare Moisiu ndonje dekorate ne qafe.
Mund ti bejme dhe nje bust aty krah per krah me Skenderbeun, ose jo se nuk kane moshe per njeri tjetrin. Me mire ne qender te Korçes. Qe tani i imagjinoj titujt e gazetave *"Kengetari i Njohur" krahe per krahe me "Ushtarin e Panjohur"*...te dy heronj te Korçes, Shqiperise e gjithe Shqiptareve.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## StormAngel

Si perfundim,
Kur do del kenga?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DJTAN

ok kenga del diku nga vjeshta dhe nqse ke qejf ta degjosh shko tek website i eminem dhe degjoje . have fun................

----------


## ledio

Djtan ne car linku e degjove kengen?

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Amon me qeka thashethemi modh anej me vec kur te nigjosh tashi qe ka me bo eminemi kong me shqiptar. Une skom ngju nai kong ta ket bo per shqiptaret ai, kom nji po qe sha Ja-rule ene thot He is an albanian, tazmanian, armanian dmth e ka lavderu ktu LoL

----------


## chi_mai

me behet qejfi qe kemi rene ne gojen e eminemit (nese eshte e vertete)
por shpresoj jo per keq lal  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shtrigaa

ok vjeshta kaloj kenga doli?

----------


## dibrani2006

nuk e di tani po e degjova nga ju po sido qe te jete kenga eshte e mire se ardhur per ne shqipetaret per mendimin tim,nuk dihet çdo gje ndodhe pse jo.

----------


## xfiles

inshallah na lavderon,
te pakten mos na shohin me me sy te keq.

----------


## swat

> Sa per Eminemin pune e madhe fort. Pjesa derrmuese e popullsise prape s'do ta kete idene se kush eshte dhe nga bie Shqiperia... edhe pas kenges, ma merr mendja. Kushedi thote ne nje vend nje fjale "Albania" ai dhe ndonje naivo-entuziast ja ka mare per kapital.  
> Por s'di ne fakt, s'di... dhe as qe po me rreh fare tek Eminemi.


angeldust sa per kete qe thua une te siguroj qe 1/2 -ta e Amerikaneve e mendojne se Evropa eshte shtet e jo kontinent e jo me te dine se ku bie shqiperia :P 
keshtu qe mos ja fut kot........
Sa per kengen me behet vertete qefi 
po problemi eshte se vjeshta iku po vjen vera edhe edhe sa per kengen une per vete skam degjuar gje....
Nqs dini ndonje link per kengen a nqs ka dale apo jo me jenoi nje pergjijie  :buzeqeshje:  
byeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## afro-crack

Shpresojm qe te jete e vertet.
Me gjithe se nuk e dua EMINEMIN fare gezohem nese eshte e vertet

----------

